
Show HN: SuperCoco – Learn Spanish by talking - sharp11
http://www.supercocoapp.com/
======
sharp11
OP here. This is the language learning app that I've always wanted: no typing
and tapping, lots of listening and speaking.

Would love to get feedback from HN community!

